
Gressing - dbsmash
https://techblog.workiva.com/tech-blog/gressing
======
crgk
Great! I've already adapted this into my vocabulary. Definitely fills a void
in how I think and talk about keeping software moving.

~~~
dbsmash
Thanks. I have found it to be a useful term for teams to describe getting
unstuck. Glad you enjoyed!

